
Mirror Lake - jmduke
http://katierose.itch.io/mirrorlake
======
fasterthanlime
This is an entry to procjam, a game jam hosted by Michael Cook (@mtrc on
Twitter).

You can browse the rest of the entries here:
[http://itch.io/jam/procjam/entries](http://itch.io/jam/procjam/entries) —
there's a little of everything, from procedural chess rulesets to castle
builders, to the obligatory twitter bots.

------
uououuttt
Beautiful, but the full screen crashed my browser :(

